# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Hardiflex.. Waterproofing?

## jveevers

I have just had my garage side filled in with hardiflex panels, stud wall with panels on both sides. The outside panels go to the ground which is a small garden bed. I intend to build up one course of of limestone Blocks, touching the bottom of the Hardiflex and then construct an open picket fence , the course of blocks is purely to stop sand blowing underneath and provide a surface for the pickets to sit on.Question is, with the Hardiflex being on the weather side and receiving some moisture from sprinklers, should I apply a waterproofing or sealing to the Hardiflex and if so, what product.. I intend to paint them so will need to be a paintable product. Thanks.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I just undercoated and painted mine  in the usual fashion.

----------


## jveevers

> I just undercoated and painted mine  in the usual fashion.

  Thanks Bob, the feeling from the guy doing the Limestone Block work is that moisture will get in between Blocks and Hardiflex and gradually rise.

----------


## pharmaboy2

You need to have the interior framing a good 100mm above the outside ground level.  Hardies product specifies a 50mm gap to solid surface for most things - ie prevent splash wetting on the end grain and moisture needs time to dry out from underneath.

----------


## jveevers

> You need to have the interior framing a good 100mm above the outside ground level.  Hardies product specifies a 50mm gap to solid surface for most things - ie prevent splash wetting on the end grain and moisture needs time to dry out from underneath.

  Thanks, I have all the correct gaps but there is still water going to hit the Hardiflex from Rain and Retic....  So I guess I am asking what waterproofing/ sealant product can be applied to the Hardiflex and then paint over that.

----------


## r3nov8or

From https://www.google.com.au/url?q=http...jIlyAqk5XlujJA 
"2.3.4 Ground clearances Install James Hardie external cladding with a minimum 150mm clearance to the earth on the exterior of the building as shown in Figure 4 or in accordance with local building codes if greater than 150mm is required. Maintain a minimum 50mm clearance between James Hardie external cladding and roofs, decks, paths, steps and driveways" 
That is, you should be complying if you want a warranty 
That is, it should be 50mm above your limestone

----------

